# Storm Front Decoys Canada Full Body Sneak Peak



## Zack Rednour (May 14, 2010)

*(4) body positions (12) head positions

Active Body: Sentry, Walker, Semi-Active, and Semi-Feeder
Feeder Body: Long Left Feeder, Short Right Feeder, and Straight Feeder
Upright Body: Aggressive Call and Looker
Relaxed Body: Sleeper, Napper, and Rester

Stay tuned for more images and check your local dealer this fall for these new Deks!

Pro Staff opportunities available, send me a Private Message including your email address and location.*


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

any idea on the price yet and how does the size of these compare to other decoys on the market right now.

They look really nice!!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like a motion system to boot... I m liking what I see


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good on the computer...can't wait to have one in my hand..... You guys looking for any Field staffers in the Atlantic Flyway?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Your decoys look great, can't wait to see how they work. :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice lookin deeks!! Fantastic detail too. Retail pricing? Size? and looks like a motion system too! :thumb:


----------



## Zack Rednour (May 14, 2010)

The decoys vary in length from 24" to 25". We believe the active, rester, upright 4-packs will retail at $119.99. The feeder 6-pack and standard 6-pack, which includes (3) feeders, (1) active walker, (1) rester, and (1) looker we believe will be at $179.99. The decoys do include a motion base, which includes a motion locking feature allowing you to customize the motion of your spread.


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds good Brother ! I like a bit of diversty in my spread.... I'm pretty picky when it comes to duck and geese decoys... guess I can see some Storm Front Deeks in my near future. Hope they will be offered in time for this hunting season!


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

These are the New Flambeau decoys correct?


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

From what I gather, Flambeau is on the move :rollin: I think they intend to shake up the goose huntin community :wink:


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard when or if the North Storm goose deeks will be available for this upcoming season? I expect/plan to buy a few more full bodies before fall and hope to get my hands on the new deeks for a look see. Any updates oke:


----------



## Zack Rednour (May 14, 2010)

Storm Front Honkers will be availible in late July and August @ Presley Outdoors, Big R, Quincy Farm Supply and other dealers throughout the Mid-West.


----------



## honkstopper (Dec 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## liener (Sep 25, 2003)

PM sent


----------

